# Lsass.exe Error: Specified domain does not exist



## mommie_geek (Feb 4, 2005)

The end users at my company have all decided to screw up their computers at the same time.

The newest problem is with an Compaq laptop running WINXP SP1:

The computer boots up and loads Windows.
The following message is given: Lsass.exe system error: specified domain does not exist.
The PC reboots.
Repeat in a constant loop.

Now, I know that this is sasser, but what I don't know is if there is anyway to fix it outside of reloading the system? The user in question is one of the regional managers, and he is crying all over the place about how he "can't afford to lose" his stuff. 

Advice? Can the computer be saved or do I get to have my manager tell this guy that he's pretty much up a creek without a paddle?


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

We should be able to repair this computer without any problems.

Login and immediately go to Start->Run and type in *shutdown -a* to prevent it from shutting down. Then try using this tool and see if it will remove it. I would then install any Service Packs or updates that are not installed already since they can prevent this worm in the first place.


----------



## mommie_geek (Feb 4, 2005)

The computer does not allow login.

The "Windows is starting up" Window comes up, but that's as far as it gets before the error pops up. Once the error is acknowledged, the system is automatically rebooted.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Does it do the same thing in Safe Mode?


----------



## mommie_geek (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have been more specific.

It does the same thing in Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Networking, and using Last Known Configuration.

However, we did solve the problem: We managed to boot to a command prompt and then copied some DOS files and commands over (deltree, xcopy, etc.) 

We got rid of most of the Windows directory, then reloaded Windows to a new location on the hard drive (C:/WINNT as opposed to C:/WINDOWS)

That allowed us to login, get on the network and move all the My Documents files and settings to a holding place on the network. The network is well protected from security holes and viruses; but just to be safe, we pretty much isolated the location where the files are while they are scanned for viruses and trojans (just in case).

I'm posting our solution here in the hopes that it might help someone else in the future!


----------

